# Siti per prenotazione giochi



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Giugno 2014)

Ciao ragazzi,conoscete siti per prenotare giochi online? Che non siano Gamestop e Amazon?

Vi spiego,dovevo prenotare la collector's edition di Tales of Xillia 2. Fino a ieri era disponibile da gamestop oggi non più,l'avrei presa tra 2-3 giorni quando avrei avuto i soldi disponibili. Su amazon è già esaurita. Ecco perchè cerco altri siti anche con spedizioni internazionali.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Giugno 2014)

su ibs.it ho guardato e c'è. 

dice disponibile dal 28 agosto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Giugno 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> su ibs.it ho guardato e c'è.
> 
> dice disponibile dal 28 agosto.



sicuro che è la collector's? quella da €100 e non la 
day-one edition

edit: appena visto...è la day-one edition.


più che altro adesso non so se,dal 28 agosto(data d'uscita del gioco) saranno disponibili altre collector's edition oppure se son davvero esaurite


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Giugno 2014)

c'è anche la Ludger Kresnik Collector's Edition però dice che è ordinabile da fine agosto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Giugno 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> c'è anche la Ludger Kresnik Collector's Edition però dice che è ordinabile da fine agosto.



si si ho letto,il mio dilemma è ch ein realtà il 28 agosto è la data d'uscita del gioco. Quindi in questo caso vuol dire che dal 28 in poi arriveranno altre copie?

perchè ad esempio su amazon,la collector's edition di tales of xillia 1 c'è ed è ordinabile però costa €300  non vorrei accadesse la stessa cosa per il 2


----------

